# i is getting a cage buddy...



## AquaticRex (Jul 17, 2010)

mu hooman is talking about a new bunny that she is adopting. says she has to drive a whyle to get him. i hope we get to be good friends  how was it when you were introduced to new bunnies? did you like them?


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 19, 2010)

when i was getting me new husbun, we is liking each other immediately. i played along wiv me hoomin wen she thought she was doing dis bonding thing. after 2 weeks i was having enough so undid the door of his hutch. wen me hoomin came down in the morning she found us snuggled on me pillow.:biggrin:
luv roxy


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 19, 2010)

awww so cute ^_^ i justs founded out that not only am i getting a guy friend, but my sister is coming to move into the house wiff us in about a week. she is staying here but my mum is debating on putting us all together, incase the new boy does not get along wiff one of us. we'll see what happens ^_^


----------



## Spot (Jul 20, 2010)

Dis is Spot.I got a bunny frend today!I is now frends wif Hopper!My owner Ty put her in wit me today and she is verwy nice.Dis is lik da first time we have met and we r alweady good buddies.We even stay in da same house.She is a verwy good frend an i am not lonely anymore!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 20, 2010)

hi spot - dis nice fing to read wen it raining. me and hartley is glad you is getting on well wiv your friend

roxy


----------



## Spot (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanx!We can even eat from da same bowl!


----------



## Luluznewz (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiz guyz! I is Lulu. I did nots like my new friend too much. Iz bit him and he squeeked. It wasz funnyz.

Now, about a week later, I like him more. Hez groomeded my head and I licked his earz. He is notz so bad. Even if you guyz nip at first, i think you shall me friends.


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 21, 2010)

^_^ so its turning out good for you, good ^_^

my human just got finished, once again, remaking the cage. this time she has 2 separate ones for the bonding thingy in case if he is aggressive or something like that. she says that once we are good buddies that she will combine the two area's together to make a big condo.

i watched her make it, watched really close to make sure it was perfect. it took her a while to make it though cause she kept stopping to play wit me. that was partly my fault though, cause i kept climbing in her lap and giving her kisses. the most of the floor in there is cement but she has a lot of it padded just for me, though i love laying on the cement floor better in the summer. i is going now, we're going to watch a movie!!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 5, 2010)

hehe, mwy husbun when i first mwet him we were not so used to each other but we bwonded qwuickly and became good frends!! But, he's at the wainbow bwridge now. Rwest in pweace, Grey-Grey:bunny5

Snow-Snow:happybunny:


----------



## mattimeo (Oct 7, 2010)

I, on the other hand, did not appreciate either of my wives when I first met them. My first wife, Mattie, met me when I was only a boy, and she was very unpleasant to me. I was quite scared of her. My second wife, Immy, was just a baby when I met her, and I must confess that I was very unpleasant to her. I had just lost my Mattie, and I was still very sad and angry. In the end, though, I came to love them both more than I can say. It just took time and patience. Immy and I have been together over three years now, and each day is better than the one before it:hearts



-Shasta


----------

